# 2000 Server Admin Kennwort vergessen



## Gudy (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi, mal angenommen ich habe es geschafft von meinem 2000 Server das Administrator Kennwort zu vergessen, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich da wieder rankomme? Mir fällt nur der CiaCommander ein, habe aber keine Lust Geld auszugeben.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt da eine kleine, aber feine Linux-Boot-CD welche das Admin-Password loeschen kann.
Einen Link hab ich grad leider nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Gudy (10. Oktober 2005)

Hat jemand den namen davon?

ach ja, es ist dazu leider der Doman Admin....


----------



## turboprinz (10. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
kann es sein, dass Knoppix gemeint ist? Das ist eine Linux- Live- CD/ DVD! Ansonsten kannst du es auch mal mit Windows PE versuchen, bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, aber glaubve damit konnte man das Kennwort auch ändern! Ein Programm zum erstellen einer solchen Windows-Live-CD war in einer der letzten c't ausgaben mit drin...

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Gudy (10. Oktober 2005)

Ne mit Knoppix geht das nicht so viel ich weiss, aber nach dem Windows PE werd ich mal googeln....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich guck mal nach. Ich muesste die CD noch irgendwo rumfliegen haben.
Ist auf jeden Fall nicht Knoppix.
Das ist nur ein ganz kleines Image.

In Sache Windows PE kannst Du Dir ja mal BartPE ansehen, damit laesst sich sowas wohl recht einfach basteln. Ein Kollege hat davon mal was rumgespielt.


----------



## Sinac (10. Oktober 2005)

Vom CIACommand gibts doch ne Demo, oder? 
Nurmal so:
Was und wieviel davon muss man nehmen um sein Domänenadmin Kennwort zu vergessen ? ? ?


----------



## Sinac (10. Oktober 2005)

Achja, schau dir das mal an:

http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html


----------

